# Slipknot Megathread- New Slipknot song & video/Firing of Chris Fehn



## Triple-J (Oct 31, 2018)

So this just dropped in time for halloween....


To my ears this sounds like typical Slipknot but it reminds me of Eyeless from the S/T album which isn't such a bad thing in my book.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 31, 2018)

It sure does sound like a Slipknot song but I just feel like something is missing. Joey and Paul? Ross Robinson? Or just the genuine anger they used to have? I don't know, maybe I've just outgrew them. It just doesn't have the same impact as their first 3 albums had. Especially Iowa. Hearing People = Shit for the first time was literally a life changing moment. Maybe some kid hears this as their first Slipknot song and feels the same.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 31, 2018)

I dig it. Some people in the comments said it sounds like the Iowa days...hell no. It sounds like something off of the last album, but Corey's vocals are better. Either way, I'm stoked for the new album. Chapter 5 was good IMO. No way they'll get back to the first two albums, I don't know why anyone would fool themselves into having expectations that high.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 31, 2018)

song is decent but it doesn't seem to stick with me. Dissapointed that the production sounds a lot like .5, didn't really like that album production wise. Coreyys vocals do sound better though


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2018)

I like it, gives me more vibe of the last album rather than the others.

but finally you can clearly listen to the electronic stuff, they have cut down those two fellas for quite a while now. Same with the extra percussion. Even that they are 9, last few albums sound like a standard 5 piece band


----------



## Kaura (Oct 31, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> but finally you can clearly listen to the electronic stuff, they have cut down those two fellas for quite a while now. Same with the extra percussion. Even that they are 9, last few albums sound like a standard 5 piece band



Personally I liked the old approach where the "extra stuff" was almost hidden in the mix so you had to listen really closely to hear them. Now they're too much in your face, imo. The weird chorus-y warble thing around 50 seconds is really annoying, imo. I think they've used a similar sound on some other newer songs, too.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Personally I liked the old approach where the "extra stuff" was almost hidden in the mix so you had to listen really closely to hear them. Now they're too much in your face, imo. The weird chorus-y warble thing around 50 seconds is really annoying, imo. I think they've used a similar sound on some other newer songs, too.


Im the other way around, I was like "where are the other guys?"

like their first album (the one I started listening them), where you can clearly hear the DJ and samples and extra percusion stuff.... That was the cool thing about them having those extra shit, in top of the angry stuff and the whole masks look

and I love that weird chorus-y warble thing, and the DJ scratches that comes after... Im like "fuck yeh, finally"

only disappointed on how burried the bass is....(like most metal stuff) *roll eyes*


----------



## Kaura (Oct 31, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> Im the other way around, I was like "where are the other guys?"
> 
> like their first album (the one I started listening them), where you can clearly hear the DJ and samples and extra percusion stuff.... That was the cool thing about them having those extra shit, in top of the angry stuff and the whole masks look
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree that on the first album the DJ stuff was just great like all the breakcore drum parts in Eyeless and Spit It Out. They gave the songs some cool dynamics and flavor instead of just being normal drums all the time. I think Iowa had more dense soundscape so the stuff naturally got buried under the guitars and drums.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 31, 2018)

Still sounds like digitized farts


----------



## lemeker (Oct 31, 2018)

Pretty standard Slipknot song. Seemed like the safe single to release first. I thought it was good, but am hoping for a little more aggression, not necessarily anger, from the rest of the album. A return to the the musical chaos of the Iowa days would be nice.


----------



## jwade (Nov 1, 2018)

Really boring song. Nothing interesting happening, it’s just crazy repetitive. Honestly sounds like a demo that got pushed through in a desperate attempt to put something out on Halloween.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 1, 2018)

jwade said:


> Really boring song. Nothing interesting happening, it’s just crazy repetitive. Honestly sounds like a demo that got pushed through in a desperate attempt to put something out on Halloween.



I thought the same. Super boring, unfortunately


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 1, 2018)

Reminds me of a mix between Vol 3 and .5 

I dig.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 1, 2018)

Didn't really do anything for me. Sounded like a very basic slipknot song from vol 3 or anything after that.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 1, 2018)

I actually prefer the more recent Slipknow stuff...not sure if this tune amazing enough though. It seems like they spent $ on the video, but with no band in there it's pointless C level horror stuff- that doesn't help the song at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2018)

Not terrible, but completely forgettable. Liquid Metal has been playing the heck out of this track, but I still had to listen again because even though over heard it about half a dozen times in the last 24 hours, I don't remember a single thing about it. 

Unpopular Opinion: Slipknot peaked at Vol.3. It wasn't the heaviest they've ever been, but its was definitely the best songwriting. Would be cool to go back to that quality. 

I hope this was a "safe" release and there will be more interesting stuff on the full release.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 1, 2018)

Good. Not amazing, but solid. I'm also one of those weirdos that thing everything from Vol 3 onward was much better than the previous material.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not terrible, but completely forgettable. Liquid Metal has been playing the heck out of this track, but I still had to listen again because even though over heard it about half a dozen times in the last 24 hours, I don't remember a single thing about it.
> 
> Unpopular Opinion: Slipknot peaked at Vol.3. It wasn't the heaviest they've ever been, but its was definitely the best songwriting. Would be cool to go back to that quality.
> 
> I hope this was a "safe" release and there will be more interesting stuff on the full release.



I think you're right, although I dug the shit out of All Hope Is Gone. Some of my all-time favourite guitar wankery is in that album, ie the opening riffs for Gematria. So. Good.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Slipknot peaked at Vol.3. It wasn't the heaviest they've ever been, but its was definitely the best songwriting. Would be cool to go back to that quality.



Even more Unpopular Opinion: At the end of the day, Prelude 3.0 might be my favorite song of theirs.

EDIT: Not their best song mind you, certainly not one most representative of their writing as a whole, but probably my favorite.


----------



## BlueTrident (Nov 1, 2018)

It sounded exactly like a “sequel” to The Negative One and sounds like an extra track from .5. And I am also of the opinion that Vol. 3 has the best songwriting of all of their albums.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone know who's producing this one? Couldn't find anything outside of rumors with a quick search.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not terrible, but completely forgettable. Liquid Metal has been playing the heck out of this track, but I still had to listen again because even though over heard it about half a dozen times in the last 24 hours, I don't remember a single thing about it.
> 
> *Unpopular Opinion: Slipknot peaked at Vol.3. It wasn't the heaviest they've ever been, but its was definitely the best songwriting. Would be cool to go back to that quality. *
> 
> I hope this was a "safe" release and there will be more interesting stuff on the full release.



Man if that isn't the truest thing i've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 1, 2018)

This has done the rounds a few times but watched it this morning again. Urgh. So tight.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2018)

Vyn said:


> This has done the rounds a few times but watched it this morning again. Urgh. So tight.




It's a damn shame Mick isn't really into doing much outside of Slipknot. Really tight player with his own tone/sound. 

Same with Jim Root. Yeah, I know, Stone Sour, but when's the last time they were compelling musically? 

It would be cool to hear more from both of them other than random guest parts every five or six years between Slipknot releases.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 1, 2018)

I think Iowa was were they peaked...and that's because I believe those were the best songs they wrote. The most creative, and cohesive.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone know who's producing this one? Couldn't find anything outside of rumors with a quick search.



Since it sounds almost exactly like the .5 production i'd say it's Fidelman again. But that's just a guess.


----------



## jwade (Nov 1, 2018)

Triple7 said:


> I think Iowa was were they peaked...and that's because I believe those were the best songs they wrote. The most creative, and cohesive.



Agree. It was the first time Jim and Mick really wrote together, and I feel like that initial burst of music (and the following album) were incredible for that reason. Solid, cohesive riffs, everything seemed to have its place. I would go so far as to say that Iowa is nearly as impressive as Fear Factory on Demanufacture.


----------



## toolsound (Nov 1, 2018)

2 minutes in and my initial reaction is "Where are the drum fills?" Definitely missing Joey on this track.

On a separate note, I'm always surprised by the number of people who claim Iowa as their favorite Slipknot album. Their self-titled work is still one of the most chaotic and primal-sounding metal albums I've ever listened to. I'll never forget the first time I listened to (sic), followed by Eyeless - that experience was like getting hit in the face with a cement roller.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 2, 2018)

toolsound said:


> , I'm always surprised by the number of people who claim Iowa as their favorite Slipknot album. Their self-titled work is still one of the most chaotic and primal-sounding metal albums I've ever listened to. I'll never forget the first time I listened to (sic), followed by Eyeless - that experience was like getting hit in the face with a cement roller.


so much yup^^

first album was their best, the most defining sound and experimental, like I said before, after that they buried the Dj/Samples and extra percusion till the point its a 5 piece band. Yes Iwoa is great and heavy, but for me their first album is heavier

and for me it was the music video of Wait and Bleed, that angry heave stuff voice and sudenly the clean vocals of the chorus blew my mind

and yup I miss Joey too, need some dem drum fills yo


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 2, 2018)

Completely pointless without Jordison, his feel was what made the whole thing.


----------



## makesexnotwar (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm in the same camp with guys how think that Iowa and self-titled album were their best. For me when vol.3 came out it was one of the biggest disappointments in music. All songs that they wrote since these days just didn't feel like Slipknot with one exception - Custer. That one is really crushing and reminds me good old Slipknot days!  This new one still not as good as their old songs but anyway I'm looking forward to hear their new album because I still have a little hope which almost is gone(if you know what I mean)


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 2, 2018)

Pretty boring and forgettable, but that's what I've come to expect from them, honestly.

Nothing has even come close to self titled and Iowa. Iowa being easily my favorite.


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2018)

my observations:

1) Im now completely over their new found insistence to have every song feel likes it pumping on every beat. Rather than the drums be mixed up or varied. - the newer drummer is NOT, in any way, an adequate Joey replacement.

2) Taylor is attempting his closest impression of his vocals on the first 2 albums. - and kind of failing because..

3) The music is nowhere near as interesting, fresh, angry and sinister sounding. I also really do not like the...

4) Production. I was actually hoping we would get away from the sound they had on the last record production/mix wise, and back to a blend of Vol 3 and All Hope is Gone.
Alas it didnt happen and we have a carbon copy sounding song from everything that was on the previous album. Making his statements about it being the heaviest album ever, abit of a joke when it sounds identical to stuff on just the album before it.

5) the talk/hype - this is really where I know they have gone down hill. Older, top of their game Slipknot never had to come out with statements in the press about how amazing their forthcoming album will be. And how its the "heaviest" (which is just nonsense based on this single)
We would just get artsy, sinister looking/sounding teaser vids and the singles would drop and be incredible. They let their music do all the talking. And it did.

This interview nonsense bigging it all up now actually comes across like they are trying to convince themselves they still "have it" and cling to that, rather than convince fans its what they claim.

6) I actually find all the digital DJ stuff in this cringy, out of place and a complete distraction. It is not as cleverly integrated as what it used to be on the first 3 albums. After that it became too non existent but now its the opposite. TOO over bearing and in your face.

conclusion:

Slipknot have gone from my favourite band, to a decent listen, to starting to get poor live, to straight up disappointing now just within the time frame between Vol 3 to now. And instead of trying to reinvent themselves and try new things, its more of the same. With this single sounding like it could be anything from the previous album as mentioned above.
Completely forgettable single just like the previous completely forgettable album.

Shame.


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Completely pointless without Jordison, his feel was what made the whole thing.


complete agreement with this.

Also, There is defo something majorly missing now since Paul too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't think Paul and Joey gone is that noteworthy, it's just the music is so boring that you're looking for anything to stick out and be special, which at least Joey sometimes provided.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think Paul and Joey gone is that noteworthy, it's just the music is so boring that you're looking for anything to stick out and be special, which at least Joey sometimes provided.


I don't have a reference for this but I was under the impression that they had major inputs in a lot of the songs. Would be interesting to see some songwriting credits.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 2, 2018)

In 20 years or so of over-quantized, click-track metal he consistently stood out as someone who played to a song rather than to a grid, and I'm saying this as far from a Slipknot fan.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Same with Jim Root. Yeah, I know, Stone Sour, but when's the last time they were compelling musically?



Jim has been out of Stone Sour for years. 

I like the tune. Reminded me of Sarcastrophe. I've always loved that signature treble-y tone that Jim and Mick have in their guitars. I'm sure Jim's tele and strat sigs with the EMGs have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Aso (Nov 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a damn shame Mick isn't really into doing much outside of Slipknot. Really tight player with his own tone/sound.



There's some more studio video on the PoweredByOmega Instagram of Mick tracking guitar for the new album using their Obsidian and Iridium amps but I can see why this wasn't included in a Rivera sponsored video. 

I thought the new track was just missing something. Doesn't really stand out and grab your attention.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2018)

isispelican said:


> I don't have a reference for this but I was under the impression that they had major inputs in a lot of the songs. Would be interesting to see some songwriting credits.



I'm sure they had some input, I just don't think they would have saved the track, or the more recent albums. 



duffbeer33 said:


> Jim has been out of Stone Sour for years.
> 
> I like the tune. Reminded me of Sarcastrophe. I've always loved that signature treble-y tone that Jim and Mick have in their guitars. I'm sure Jim's tele and strat sigs with the EMGs have a lot to do with it.



I know, I just know that mentioning Stone Sour is the default answer when folks want more from Root that isn't Slipknot. I think what he did on the RRU track and with John 5 was great. I wish we could get more of that. 

I think their sound has a lot to do with the amps and pickups, active EMGs/Duncans into Rivera/Orange is easy to get aggressive, treble heavy tone.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 2, 2018)

Speaking of Jim working in other projects. In case someone missed it back in the day, check out him rocking an Ibanez 8-string in this video at 0:09.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 2, 2018)

toolsound said:


> 2 minutes in and my initial reaction is "Where are the drum fills?" Definitely missing Joey on this track.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm always surprised by the number of people who claim Iowa as their favorite Slipknot album. Their self-titled work is still one of the most chaotic and primal-sounding metal albums I've ever listened to. I'll never forget the first time I listened to (sic), followed by Eyeless - that experience was like getting hit in the face with a cement roller.




I put it right up there with Iowa. I absolutely love the first album. I checked it out at a listening station in my local music store when it came out, and 3 seconds into (sic)...I was sold.


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2018)

Triple7 said:


> I put it right up there with Iowa. I absolutely love the first album. I checked it out at a listening station in my local music store when it came out, and 3 seconds into (sic)...I was sold.


and live those era songs translated brilliantly.

A complete onslaught. Brutality from start to finish.

Last time I saw Slipknot in 2013, i was bitterly disappointed.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 2, 2018)

lewis said:


> 5) the talk/hype - this is really where I know they have gone down hill. Older, top of their game Slipknot never had to come out with statements in the press about how amazing their forthcoming album will be. And how its the "heaviest" (which is just nonsense based on this single)


What makes that even more stupid to me is that Corey himself has gone on record stating "if you have to tell others you're the greatest... you aren't", and the same applies to the music. All this heaviest, best, fastest, whateverest bullshit that so many bands do has become really annoying. I think most bands want to believe that their latest output is their best, and that's OK, but there's no need to be THAT vocal about it.

That said, I like the new song a lot, but I also loved .5. A lot. My favourite Slipknot album, and fifteen years after first listening to "Wait and bleed", it was only the last few years that I would consider myself a fan of theirs. First two records were good, interesting, crazy, but not something that I would listen to on a regular basis, let alone the full record in one go. On repeat. "Vol.3" was rather disappointing, and "All hope is gone" even more so, I totally wrote that band off for me after that record. Best songwriting? Maybe. But to be fair, all I want from Slipknot is a handful of lines I can sing/scream along and music that I can jump/push people around to. With the occasional ballad. There are bands that are way heavier (just been through the new Black Tongue record...  ), do this or that better, but ".5: The gray chapter" was pretty much exactly what I wanted to hear from Slipknot, and it seems they're continuing on that road so... cringy comments, cringy singer, I still think I'll love the new record


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 2, 2018)

SD83 said:


> What makes that even more stupid to me is that Corey himself has gone on record stating "if you have to tell others you're the greatest... you aren't", and the same applies to the music. All this heaviest, best, fastest, whateverest bullshit that so many bands do has become really annoying. I think most bands want to believe that their latest output is their best, and that's OK, but there's no need to be THAT vocal about it.



While I understand this sentiment, I wouldn't want to just hear "We just wrote some average songs, some fast, some heavy" from a band, nor would it help foster any excitement about the album.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 2, 2018)

I listened to it again. I changed my mind- I dig it. Makes me want to punch walls and work out at the gym. The video still sucks though (no band is a FAIL)


----------



## Decapitated (Nov 2, 2018)

Been a fan since the beginning. Still a fan. My copy of their self titled album has Purity on it. Bow to my Slipknot street cred.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 2, 2018)

Decapitated said:


> Been a fan since the beginning. Still a fan. My copy of their self titled album has Purity on it. Bow to my Slipknot street cred.



So does mine since I have the 10th anniversary version.


----------



## buriedoutback (Nov 2, 2018)

All out Life - 1 listen.
I haven't listened to Slipknot in a long, but I like this new song.
My Pros: It reminded me a lot of the first album, I felt it had that same groove, that same soundscape (noise-samples and keg-ping sounds). I liked the blast beats at the end. The song kept my attention the whole time.
My Cons: I wish the guitars were a little nastier sounding tone-wise. I wish the vocals were a bit louder. I thought the 'lead' near the end was a bit lame.
Overall: thumbs up.


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 2, 2018)

I do like it, but since I saw some unpopular opinions I'll give mine:

Mate Feed Kill Repeat is the best Slipknot album that exists, even though it's not a proper album. I was really sad that they never incorporated that jazzy stuff into the newer records. it sounded like a chaotic mix between Pantera and Mr. Bungle. It's awesome. And after Corey joined my favorite is Vol. 3.


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaura said:


> So does mine since I have the 10th anniversary version.



Mine does it as well. I bought it in 1999.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Decapitated said:


> Been a fan since the beginning. Still a fan. My copy of their self titled album has Purity on it. Bow to my Slipknot street cred.



So does mine!!!


----------



## fps (Nov 3, 2018)

I like the song. The mid-section could've been shorter, but they continue to have some weird directions in their songwriting, unexpected, which is a good thing. It's heavy, it's energetic.

My favourite of theirs is S/T by some distance, and while it's their second best and of course it has a lot of live favourites on it I don't reeeeally get the Iowa adoration in direct comparison, it sounds a lot more like a conventional metal record to me.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 3, 2018)

duffbeer33 said:


> I'm sure Jim's tele and strat sigs with the EMGs have a lot to do with it.



guitar shape has nothing to do with it..... unless you were refering to the EMGs being the reason

but reason why the trebely sound is because there are 9 of them and they need to give space to all of them into the mix/live.... Something Mick said years ago in an interview. Reason why his sound was so thin was so he wouldnt fight to hear his guitar in the mix


----------



## fps (Nov 3, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> guitar shape has nothing to do with it..... unless you were refering to the EMGs being the reason
> 
> but reason why the trebely sound is because there are 9 of them and they need to give space to all of them into the mix/live.... Something Mick said years ago in an interview. Reason why his sound was so thin was so he wouldnt fight to hear his guitar in the mix



It's funny that a band as big as Slipknot appears to do its recording fairly quickly. I wonder if they use a lot of their live tones in the studio. I say they appear to record fairly quickly because the guitars, for instance, are never quite perfect, there are always bits where they're slightly in/out of each other. It does help it to feel more like a performance than an assemblage of parts though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 3, 2018)

Bland, boring, generic on all fronts. Slipknot fell off so, so hard after Iowa, I can't think of another band that went off a cliff as fast as them. From a vital metal band to a bland Stone Sour in suits hard rock / genero-metal act in the space of one album.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 4, 2018)

Really surprised by the diversity of opinions here. I’ve really enjoyed all Slipknot albums in their own ways

Early stuff was just chaotic with tons of energy

Vol 3 had really good songwriting. Vermillion, Before I Forget etc are amazing songs. 

AHIG has amazing tracks too. Crazy riffing as shown above. Snuff stands out as a really powerful ballad. 

Gray chapter was the most boring so far IMO. And this track seems to be a continuation of that.


----------



## fps (Nov 4, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Really surprised by the diversity of opinions here. I’ve really enjoyed all Slipknot albums in their own ways
> 
> Early stuff was just chaotic with tons of energy
> 
> ...



I thought Gray Chapter was very good and it's a varied charged listen. AHIG I think is utterly useless, a total damp squib. Opinions!


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Well this sucks.... 

http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/03/1...mail&utm_term=0_b9836ba652-e47d70cad4-9521323


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2019)

So since there isn't really a Slipknot thread, I guess I'll just necrobump this one.

What the hell is up with Chris Fehn, and who in the world can they get that can hit baseball bats against steel barrels like he did?


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2019)

Literally the same moment you posted this, I necrobumped another post to bring this up


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 18, 2019)

Am I the only one thinking “What did that guy even really do?” I don’t know what HALF the members do. Iowa still slaps tho.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Am I the only one thinking “What did that guy even really do?” I don’t know what HALF the members do. Iowa still slaps tho.


Hit a barrel sometimes. Basically the heavy metal equivalent of that guy who is always on stage with Snoop Dogg swinging a towel and accenting key words. A heavy metal hypeman.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 18, 2019)

Ok so if that guy got 1/9 of revenue ever that should have been considered lucky. Do some of the extras like help write songs? Do they have everyone’s coffee orders memorized?


----------



## TedEH (Mar 18, 2019)

My favorite part of that article is the one comment under it:


> Well good luck Slipknot. That dude was the Jimi Hendrix of wearing a dicknose mask and hitting garbage with baseball bats. You can’t replace magic like that...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> So since there isn't really a Slipknot thread, I guess I'll just necrobump this one.
> 
> What the hell is up with Chris Fehn, and who in the world can they get that can hit baseball bats against steel barrels like he did?



I don't think there's enough out there, other than rumor and he-said/he-said to really say. 

On one hand, if his position in the band was as easy as slapping some barrels live, maybe he shouldn't be surprised if his share isn't as big as a member who does primary writing for the band, but if he was promised one thing and given another, he's entirely within his rights to be made whole.

The internet seems to be of the opinion that he "should shut up and enjoy his easy gig", which I understand, but again, until we know more it's impossible to say what's really going on. 

It is interesting that the two members he specifically singled out, Shawn and Corey, were supposedly his best friends within the band, with Shawn getting him the gig originally and Corey taking the opportunity to defend his, and the other "non-traditional" members, position in the band on a regular basis. 

It seems he doesn't have as much of a side hustle as the rest of the guys either. For what that's worth.


----------



## KailM (Mar 18, 2019)

TedEH said:


> My favorite part of that article is the one comment under it:


----------



## p0ke (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't remember if I listened to All Out Life on proper headphones/speakers when it came out, but now I did, and man, the guitar tone sucks. Also there seemed to be a massive copy-paste "seam" after the blast beat part. In general I don't like the mix, it sounds too smoothed out for Slipknot.
Someone mentioned that their songs feel a bit quickly recorded - I agree. Especially the guitars tend to sound a little bit too "live" to me. I didn't care for .5 enough to pay attention to whether it was sloppy or not, but at least before that I feel they should've practiced more. All Out Life was ok in that regard though.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 18, 2019)

p0ke said:


> I don't remember if I listened to All Out Life on proper headphones/speakers when it came out, but now I did, and man, the guitar tone sucks. Also there seemed to be a massive copy-paste "seam" after the blast beat part. In general I don't like the mix, it sounds too smoothed out for Slipknot.
> Someone mentioned that their songs feel a bit quickly recorded - I agree. Especially the guitars tend to sound a little bit too "live" to me. I didn't care for .5 enough to pay attention to whether it was sloppy or not, but at least before that I feel they should've practiced more. All Out Life was ok in that regard though.



THIS. I’ve been saying since they gray chapter came out. Still sounds like digitized farts to me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Literally the same moment you posted this, I necrobumped another post to bring this up



Merged.

Might as well have a Slipknot thread.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 18, 2019)

After years of accusations against Mushroomhead for ripping them off, Slipknot is slowly turning into them, with member changes on each new album. If I was Craig right now, I would be wielding my spiky mask like a mace to protect my coveted spot as DJ part deux.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2019)

BrailleDecibel said:


> After years of accusations against Mushroomhead for ripping them off, Slipknot is slowly turning into them, with member changes on each new album. If I was Craig right now, I would be wielding my spiky mask like a mace to protect my coveted spot as DJ part deux.




Lol... I think mushroomhead is down to just the drummer being the only of member. (And the one singer who left and came back years later.) Used to like them, but they got that "digitized fart" sound too, and the music became even more uninteresting. 

As for Chris, I'm not too bummed. He was a redundant member and shouldn't effect sound much by being afk. You can definitely hear the easily overlookable stuff that he and clown do if you really listen. Kinda one of those "you would know if they weren't there" things. Problem being that clown is already filling that role. 

Slipknot is a weird band. You wonder what half the band does because a lot of their sound is fairly subtle in the final mix. I recently watched a video of Jim playing Nomadic (one of my favorite slipknot tunes) and the vocals are absent. It becomes a little more evident where samples/scratching, and the extra percussion lies. Relatively minor roles still, but if they vanished, you'd definitely notice that what little of the slipknot sound that remains would completely disappear. 

I will say that I loved .5. The music is great, imo, and the first album I thoroughly enjoyed since Iowa. That said, I hate how music is recorded these days. Less raw, less real. Probably what has been referred to as that "digitized fart" sound. The music is good, imo, but the tones and recording method are very meh to me.


----------



## coreysMonster (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's funny that Slipknot's lost 3 members and yet they're still 2/3rds intact.

That being said, sucks for Chris but really if he thinks losing his gig and risking going through years of litigation is the best course of action, there must be a LOT of money on the table. Either that, or he's an idiot.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2019)

What's really funny, if you look past "Iconic lineups", Shawns actually the only founding member remaining.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 18, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> I think it's funny that Slipknot's lost 3 members and yet they're still 2/3rds intact.
> 
> That being said, sucks for Chris but really if he thinks losing his gig and risking going through years of litigation is the best course of action, there must be a LOT of money on the table. Either that, or he's an idiot.



I'm going with the underlined part. IMO, he's lucky to have lasted as long as he did. If I was in that band playing guitar, I would be pissed off that he gets an equal amount for contributing little to nothing to their music.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 18, 2019)

I hope they make a documentary following the painstaking search to find a replacement.


----------



## lewis (Mar 18, 2019)

i was on the fence before but thats me officially done with them now.

over, the end. Good bye. See ya.

they havent been the same since Joey and Paul and now this with Chris and how they have been behind the scenes. Screw them.

Lets be honest, they have been stale for a long time.

Im way more excited for Fear Factories talked about new album than I was Slipknots, and Ive never even been a fan of FF yet Slipknot were my favourite band for about 5 years straight.
Sums it up.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 18, 2019)

I forgot that Joey got fired actually, that had to have taken a huge toll on their later sound and even performances.

Put me in the same camp of "wow, I'm surprised dicknose was there as long as he was."


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2019)

Eh... they got better after Joey left. Vol 3 and AHIG were lame albums. Not that I think it's BECAUSE he left mind you. .5 was good, albeit with annoying modern production. 

I don't know how much Chris contributed in writing, but he's ultimately not that important on his own. He was a mirror of clown, and with him gone, you'll be hard pressed to notice a difference in sound.


----------



## lewis (Mar 18, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Eh... they got better after Joey left. Vol 3 and AHIG were lame albums. Not that I think it's BECAUSE he left mind you. .5 was good, albeit with annoying modern production.
> 
> I don't know how much Chris contributed in writing, but he's ultimately not that important on his own. He was a mirror of clown, and with him gone, you'll be hard pressed to notice a difference in sound.


Im sorry but thats just not true to the larger fanbase.
EVERYONE prefers the era of slipknot when Joey was in the band.
Its that simple.

how many times have Slipknots marketing for a new album included "its as heavy as Iowa - you wait until you hear it" type nonsense.
Why do you think that is?

because their best work was Vol 1 upto All Hope is gone. Everything since has been radio friendly turd.

The Grey Chapter was an abortion


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm in the minority of "I like everything after Iowa"...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2019)

lewis said:


> Im sorry but thats just not true to the larger fanbase.
> EVERYONE prefers the era of slipknot when Joey was in the band.
> Its that simple.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't, so it's not *everyone.* You're going to tell me that .5 was radio friendly trash with a straight face while songs like Vermillion (pt 1 and 2), Dead Memories, Before I Forget, Duality, Vendetta, Butchers Hook, Snuff, Circle, all existed on the two albums people hold more dear than .5?

People are just nostalgic. Joey was in the band when most people started liking Slipknot, so they attribute him being gone to why they don't like it anymore.



> I'm in the minority of "I like everything after Iowa"...



Nothing wrong with that. Not everyone vilifies change, and that's a good thing. I didn't much like Vol 3 and AHIG, so I just didn't listen to them much. Loved Self Titled, IOWA, and .5.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 18, 2019)

Kiss is still better.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2019)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Mushroomhead



Changes in line-up don't even crack the top 10 things wrong with Mushroomhead.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2019)

Apparently fans are calling for Anders to come back as his replacement and Corey "would LOVE that".


----------



## Kaura (Mar 18, 2019)

All I have to say is I found it stupid that they decided to continue after Paul's death since they always kept saying that if someone quits or dies, that's the end of Slipknot but I kinda understood they wanted to do some shows and shit as a tribute to Paul but after Joey left, it was just absurd they kept going and this is the last straw. I hate calling bands sell outs but if there ever was a case of a sellout band, then this is it. I mean, I know selling out usually refers to changing the music into more commercial sound but it feels like at least some of the members just want to keep the band rolling for all the millions they're making. And in a way that's understandable, but still breaks my heart how completely they broke their original promise about "9 or nothing".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

They also said they could only do 2-3 albums before they wouldn't be able to perform the way they wanted to...guess those festival checks keep you motivated.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 18, 2019)

Maybe if Dream Theater have finally convinced Marco Minnemann to join them, which seemed to be who they actually wanted, that can free up Mike Mangini to fill out the 2nd percussion role in Slipknot 
But as someone suggested earlier, a 30 part soap opera series in the style of the Portnoy / new drummer thing that DT did to find a replacement would be gold!


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 18, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Eh... they got better after Joey left. Vol 3 and AHIG were lame albums. Not that I think it's BECAUSE he left mind you. .5 was good, albeit with annoying modern production.
> 
> I don't know how much Chris contributed in writing, but he's ultimately not that important on his own. He was a mirror of clown, and with him gone, you'll be hard pressed to notice a difference in sound.



Wrong. Self-titled followed by Vol 3. The rest is trash.


----------



## lewis (Mar 18, 2019)

Kaura said:


> All I have to say is I found it stupid that they decided to continue after Paul's death since they always kept saying that if someone quits or dies, that's the end of Slipknot but I kinda understood they wanted to do some shows and shit as a tribute to Paul but after Joey left, it was just absurd they kept going and this is the last straw. I hate calling bands sell outs but if there ever was a case of a sellout band, then this is it. I mean, I know selling out usually refers to changing the music into more commercial sound but it feels like at least some of the members just want to keep the band rolling for all the millions they're making. And in a way that's understandable, but still breaks my heart how completely they broke their original promise about "9 or nothing".


Im in the same boat.
This is just too far now - and the music is so rinse and repeat its crazy.
i.e "The Devil and I" and "all out life" are basically the same song hahaha


----------



## gunch (Mar 18, 2019)

Iowa does slap though


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 18, 2019)

lewis said:


> i was on the fence before but thats me officially done with them now.
> 
> over, the end. Good bye. See ya.
> 
> ...



I think they're all kinda getting old, and I really doubt they're as passionate as before. 

Joey fired. Paul died. There was the weirdness with Stone Sour, firing Jim Root but him still being part of Slipknot. When you have 9 people there is definitely going to be drama, and they've had plenty. And it seems like Chris was disputing something about money, and accused the others of stealing from him or withholding money that he was owed. 

Corey is EVERYWHERE now - all over social media, constant interviews, doing acoustic gigs. He's a "funny, chill" guy all over YouTube and Twitter... hardly feels "authentic" for a 45 year old multi-millionaire celebrity to be screaming lyrics about the stuff Slipknot writes about.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 18, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> I think they're all kinda getting old, and I really doubt they're as passionate as before.
> 
> Joey fired. Paul died. There was the weirdness with Stone Sour, firing Jim Root but him still being part of Slipknot. When you have 9 people there is definitely going to be drama, and they've had plenty. And it seems like Chris was disputing something about money, and accused the others of stealing from him or withholding money that he was owed.
> 
> Corey is EVERYWHERE now - all over social media, constant interviews, doing acoustic gigs. He's a "funny, chill" guy all over YouTube and Twitter... hardly feels "authentic" for a 45 year old multi-millionaire celebrity to be screaming lyrics about the stuff Slipknot writes about.



From memory Stone Sour is Josh's baby and it's Josh who fired Root. Pretty much bang on with everything though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 18, 2019)

gunch said:


> Iowa does slap though


----------



## Veldar (Mar 18, 2019)

Remind that Chris played bass in Will Haven when they reformed, which is pretty rad.

You guys gotta remember regardless of how much he wrote 'harmonically' he toured the same amount as anyone else in the band and had to go through the shitty early days with the rest of them.

Dude deserves his cut if he didn't get it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2019)

Kaura said:


> All I have to say is I found it stupid that they decided to continue after Paul's death since they always kept saying that if someone quits or dies, that's the end of Slipknot but I kinda understood they wanted to do some shows and shit as a tribute to Paul but after Joey left, it was just absurd they kept going and this is the last straw. I hate calling bands sell outs but if there ever was a case of a sellout band, then this is it. I mean, I know selling out usually refers to changing the music into more commercial sound but it feels like at least some of the members just want to keep the band rolling for all the millions they're making. And in a way that's understandable, but still breaks my heart how completely they broke their original promise about "9 or nothing".



It's cool to say stuff like "9 or nothing", especially in the early days of the band and especially when they got so much early hate for having "extra" members. Solidarity is important in a band and even more so when you have so many members. 

But in the real world, that's just not how it works. Slipknot is a business, and you can't just close up shop when someone leaves. There are contracts, financial obligations, peoples' livelihoods attached to that business.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 19, 2019)

So #1 left the band, 2# died, 3#is suing the rest and is now fired. This mathematically means that #4 is sweating profusely at this point. Audition time is coming, lets learn some Slipknot songs.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 19, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> So #1 left the band, 2# died, 3#is suing the rest and is now fired. This mathematically means that #4 is sweating profusely at this point. Audition time is coming, lets learn some Slipknot songs.



What about #0? Or is it like final destination and it'll circle back after Corey?


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 19, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> What about #0? Or is it like final destination and it'll circle back after Corey?



*Shocked* We do not speak about member #0 anymore, we imprisoned him in that dungeon for a reason pal!
Goddamned accordion players, starting trouble all the time...


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 19, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's cool to say stuff like "9 or nothing", especially in the early days of the band and especially when they got so much early hate for having "extra" members. Solidarity is important in a band and even more so when you have so many members.
> 
> But in the real world, that's just not how it works. Slipknot is a business, and you can't just close up shop when someone leaves. There are contracts, financial obligations, peoples' livelihoods attached to that business.



I remember that they said also that if one is busted for drugs he is out of the band. Paul Gray died of a drug overdose and given the lifestyle of bands and their everyday problems, combined with the money they make and their fame, I am sure that he was not the only one using from time to time and that the rest knew.
I agree that all of this talk of we will break up when one leaves is for public consumption. Similar to the "This is our last tour/cd album (maybe-maybe), please give us money" that so many bands throw to their fans.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 19, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> What's really funny, if you look past "Iconic lineups", Shawns actually the only founding member remaining.



and hes been the creative mind behind the whole band. So in a way, Slipknot it is what it is because of him.... yeah the music blah blah... but on a band like Slipknot the visual image is as important as the music. Is the "art" that comes with the band that keept the people around and made others interested in it



lewis said:


> because their best work was Vol 1 upto All Hope is gone. Everything since has been radio friendly turd



lol, not even the band like All Hope is Gone, I recall seeing some interviews were even them say stuff lik e"yeah we dont know what happened there, we were on a bad place blah blah" kind of talk..... for me All hope is Gone sounded more radio friendly turd. And yea songs like Before I forget and Duality, but at least those songs sounded "heavy" for me..... nothin in All hope i Gone had the same impact for me



Veldar said:


> You guys gotta remember regardless of how much he wrote 'harmonically' he toured the same amount as anyone else in the band and had to go through the shitty early days with the rest of them.
> 
> Dude deserves his cut if he didn't get it



going back to my first point. Slipknot is what it is becuase the image, the show, the art, the look. Having a guy running around on stage, doing screaming back vocals and hitting the drums (that you never listen) every now and them is part of the whole "look" of the band, its part of the "WOW theres 9 nine dudes runing around crazy... look at that one.."

on a big band like that I honestly believe the best policy is to split even the shares, everyone is important, as everyone got their own role. In the moment you start thinking on who deserves more because what they play, then we can go as deep as saying Mick and Jim should split 1 share as they always play 90% the same stuff double up guitars...... Maaaaybe they could have an arrangement of royalties on the recording music, but everyting else, show tickects/merch should be equal..... if not it just leads to massive ego fights


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> and hes been the creative mind behind the whole band. So in a way, Slipknot it is what it is because of him.... yeah the music blah blah... but on a band like Slipknot the visual image is as important as the music. Is the "art" that comes with the band that keept the people around and made others interested in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed with everything bar the All Hope is Gone bit. For me there is still some eerie and crazy sounding shit on that album. The title track is brutal as fuck for example.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 19, 2019)

lewis said:


> Agreed with everything bar the All Hope is Gone bit. For me there is still some eerie and crazy sounding shit on that album. The title track is brutal as fuck for example.


I like Psycosocial (reason I bought the album), everything else was a "meh" for me


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> I like Psycosocial (reason I bought the album), everything else was a "meh" for me


i decided to put it on just after this.
Gematria is heavy too (i.e not Radio Friendly)
I still think in general this sound/mix/production etc suits the band and its writing regardless of the song

this new trend of emphasising every other down beat on the drums with extra trashcan hits or whatever, is tedious. Like for 1 song ok fine, but its every track now since the new Drummer joined.
So incredibly limited of a drummer to Joey. Where are the cool fills and sick double kick work?

The riffs and overlays/melodies are way more varied on AHIG compared to the brand new material too. Some of these rhythms down right slay


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2019)

I like All Hope Is Gone .... Again, I also seem to prefer everything after Iowa anyway. I actually didn't even like Slipknot until Vol. 3


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 19, 2019)

I seem to prefer everything after IOWA too. Sure there’s some radio friendly shit on em, but some of the heaviest as well. Pulse of the Maggots is one of them. Heavy as fuck!!


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> I seem to prefer everything after IOWA too. Sure there’s some radio friendly shit on em, but some of the heaviest as well. Pulse of the Maggots is one of them. Heavy as fuck!!


Im in this camp. I like about 3 or songs off Iowa - then on Vol 3 I love the whole album

I like about 3/4 of AHIG and 1 song off The Grey Chapter. New single does nothing for me whatsoever.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 19, 2019)

Does no one actually like the self titled? What?


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> Does no one actually like the self titled? What?


i mean not really. Its fun, borderline hilarious and experimental but I cant take it seriously enough and it certainly isnt the Slipknot sound we knew they had discovered and wanted when VOl1 dropped so

EDIT oh wait I thought you meant "MKFR" hahaha


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 19, 2019)

S/T and Iowa were the only two good albums. Everything else was bits and pieces and a lot of choruses and bridges that sounded like they should have been on Stone Sour albums.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 19, 2019)

I hope Chris gets any money he is owned. I wouldn't put it past someone like Corey to have better lawyers and accountants though, any money siphoned off is probably well hidden.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 19, 2019)

*Top 5
5.* Slipknot
*5.* Iowa
*5.* Vol. 3: (The Subliminal Verses)
*5.* All Hope Is Gone
*5.* .5: The Gray Chapter


----------



## isispelican (Mar 19, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> Does no one actually like the self titled? What?


Self titled is where it's at!


----------



## SJShinn (Mar 19, 2019)

I must be in the minority the thinks Mate Feed Kill Repeat was sick. I love trying to pick out riffs they reused from that album on later releases. S/T and Iowa kill too. They kinda lost me after Vol. 3.


----------



## fps (Mar 19, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> Does no one actually like the self titled? What?



Self-titled's their best record. It's the weirdest one, it's the most atmospheric one, it's the most disconcerting one. After that I think Grey Chapter (again, the weirdness factor), then Iowa, then Vol 3, finally All Hope Is Gone doesn't really register at all for me.


----------



## fps (Mar 19, 2019)

Also, I think Chris' role should now be held by a rotating cast of competition winners.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2019)

SJShinn said:


> I must be in the minority the thinks Mate Feed Kill Repeat was sick.



Kinda surprised it took this long for anyone to mention this album.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm leaving this here, since you went there...


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 19, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Kinda surprised it took this long for anyone to mention this album.


Fuck, I still gotta listen to that album.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> Fuck, I still gotta listen to that album.



It feels like Mr. Bungle but heavier.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 20, 2019)

Slipknot starts and ends with me at the self-titled album, Iowa had a couple ok songs but I can't stand anything they've done since then. I didn't think there were Slipknot fans who don't like the self-titled.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yeah, anything beyond Iowa has been sub par in my opinion as well. Those first two albums though, are awesome. 

I remember seeing an interview they did when Iowa came out, saying the labels wanted an album full of Wait and Bleeds...so they responded with the heaviness that was Iowa. Now every song is Wait and Bleed. Shame.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 20, 2019)

Wait and Bleed was ten times the song that anything following Iowa was. Wait and Bleed was super catchy despite being super heavy, it's a surprisingly marketable song purely by chance and in spite of its uncompromising heaviness. When they got to Vol3 they were trying to write for radio and it shows.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wait and Bleed was ten times the song that anything following Iowa was. Wait and Bleed was super catchy despite being super heavy, it's a surprisingly marketable song purely by chance and in spite of its uncompromising heaviness. When they got to Vol3 they were trying to write for radio and it shows.



Vol3 was all Rick Rubin. It's got his name all over it.


----------



## coreysMonster (Mar 20, 2019)

SJShinn said:


> I must be in the minority the thinks Mate Feed Kill Repeat was sick. I love trying to pick out riffs they reused from that album on later releases. S/T and Iowa kill too.


MFKR was awesome. Half the songs were about the Werewolf tabletop RPG Anders used to play, which makes it even more awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2019)

I like Vol3 and some of All Hope is Gone. Obviously Iowa is top tier, but mick and other guys in the band said that took a huge toll on them to record that album so I wouldn't ever expect an album that raw and nasty to ever have a spiritual successor.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Obviously Iowa is top tier, but mick and other guys in the band said that took a huge toll on them to record that album so I wouldn't ever expect an album that raw and nasty to ever have a spiritual successor.


Between S/T and IOWA they were all pretty much saying that the band was meant to be aggressive and cathartic and multiple times someone had said something along the lines of "If we can't bring that energy and emotion to it, we're gonna call it quits". Of course getting mega-popular and making a lot of money changed that, but they probably should have thrown it in after IOWA, as far as I'm concerned. Everything after was not to the level of S/T and IOWA.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Between S/T and IOWA they were all pretty much saying that the band was meant to be aggressive and cathartic and multiple times someone had said something along the lines of "If we can't bring that energy and emotion to it, we're gonna call it quits". Of course getting mega-popular and making a lot of money changed that, but they probably should have thrown it in after IOWA, as far as I'm concerned. Everything after was not to the level of S/T and IOWA.


I think Vol3 was a fine sequel to Iowa, it had a good mix of more mainstream stuff and still heavy af riffage. All hope is gone was even more watered down but I still don't mind it compared to other mainstream shit. Expecting another Iowa from Slipknot is like expecting another Ride the Lightning/Master of Puppets from Metallica, that ship has long sailed.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 20, 2019)

With a lot of bands like this I have taken the opinion as I get older that “I’m glad I got an awesome album(s) that I love, and I’m glad they still keep putting out stuff I can at least find interesting/can keep them writing music and touring.”

The Metallica example is great. Would the world be a “better place” if they stopped writing after AJFA/BA/whatever? No. So why should they? Same with slipknot. They are STILL bringing new fans to metal shows year after year. 

I definitely think younger fans (of all genres) get attached to a bands sound at whatever point they discovered them, and then don’t like when bands do whatever it takes to stay relevant and working. 

Not everyone gets to be slayer releasing the same material for 30 years. 

Mandatory: Iowa still slaps tho. Lol.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

Slayer always sucked, though. I'm all for bands doing new things, unless those new things suck. My thing with Slipknot is (and this is probably related to how old I was when they came out), they came out with a mission statement more or less that Slipknot as a band was 200% or nothing, and after Iowa it felt like about 85% and then a steady decline after that.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 20, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Slayer always sucked, though.






Mathemagician said:


> Not everyone gets to be slayer releasing the same material for 30 years.


I'm going to guess you've never actually heard more than one Slayer album?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 20, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> With a lot of bands like this I have taken the opinion as I get older that “I’m glad I got an awesome album(s) that I love, and I’m glad they still keep putting out stuff I can at least find interesting/can keep them writing music and touring.”
> 
> The Metallica example is great. Would the world be a “better place” if they stopped writing after AJFA/BA/whatever? No. So why should they? Same with slipknot. They are STILL bringing new fans to metal shows year after year.
> 
> ...



This times 1000.

A band still existing but doing stuff you don't like doesn't take away the stuff you did like. No reason to wish their demise if they're doing stuff that others like. Which is why during vol 3/ahig, I just didn't listen to them. They weren't for me, but they were for someone. I liked .5 enough that I'm looking forward to their new album... if it's as boring as their most recent single, I'll just go back to listening to the stuff I DO like. 

It's just weird how entitled a lot of people seem to be. "I liked their old stuff, then they changed with time and I don't like them so they should stop... never mind the millions of people who actually still enjoy it, *I* hate it so they should stop."


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I'm going to guess you've never actually heard more than one Slayer album?



Oh look, a pizza cutter. All edge and no point. Anal Cunt sucks, too. Seth Putnam was an incel. Slayer had some cool riffs, and then ruined them with whatever the fuck that was that they considered "solos" and the vocals. 



Señor Voorhees said:


> It's just weird how entitled a lot of people seem to be. "I liked their old stuff, then they changed with time and I don't like them so they should stop... never mind the millions of people who actually still enjoy it, *I* hate it so they should stop."


This isn't what I was saying. They had a respectable (at the time, for me) stance that once it got stale/old hat, they'd hang it up because that's what the "band was about", and when they didn't, it made them look like sellouts in the purest form of the word. Beating the dead horse because there was a check involved.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 20, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Seth Putnam was an incel.


Given that there's a widely-circulated photo of Seth getting a blowjob while shooting up, I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

You're right, my bad. Seth Putnam was a loser asshole racist homophobe. My bad.
Edit: who consistently made garbage music FOR incels and edgelords.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 20, 2019)

Someone who thinks Slayer sucks has no room to talk about what other musicians may or may not be garbage.

Also, given the bandcamp link in your sig, you calling _anyone_ else an edgelord is ironic as fuck.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

Ha, Ok.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 20, 2019)

The best part about Anal Cunt are the song titles, the music itself is ass. Not sure how having a bandcamp link in his sig makes him an edgelord though.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 20, 2019)

It's not the link itself, it's the content at the destination said link points to. I would have thought that went without saying.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 20, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Someone who thinks Slayer sucks has no room to talk about what other musicians may or may not be garbage.



Slayer is an awful band. Truly terrible.

Also, Vol.3 is the best Slipknot record. By far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm honestly shocked at all the Vol.3 hate.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 20, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm honestly shocked at all the Vol.3 hate.


Agreed. I wouldn't have my Slipknot fandom if it weren't for Vermillion.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 20, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm honestly shocked at all the Vol.3 hate.



Likewise. Before I Forget was THE song that got me into Slipknot in the first place. Subsequently I purchased a copy of Vol.3 and span it to death, loved that album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm honestly shocked at all the Vol.3 hate.



Probably the same reason people still hate the Black Album.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 20, 2019)

After growing tired of Ross Robinson’s production style I thought Rick’s touch on Volume 3 (and the amp changes and everything else) was quite refreshing. It was a whole different kind of raw from ST, not to mention all of the shred wankery that made me see Mick and Jim in a whole new light.

EDIT: And I’ve said it before and will say it again, Prelude 3.0 might be my favorite overall song from them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> After growing tired of Ross Robinson’s production style I thought Rick’s touch on Volume 3 (and the amp changes and everything else) was quite refreshing. It was a whole different kind of raw from ST, not to mention all of the shred wankery that made me see Mick and Jim in a whole new light.
> 
> EDIT: And I’ve said it before and will say it again, Prelude 3.0 might be my favorite overall song from them.



Love him or hate him, Rick Rubin is a hit song machine.


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 20, 2019)

Chiming in to say:

A: Slayer rocks. Grow up.
B. Vol. 3 is the best Slipknot record start-to-finish
C. AHIG has some criminally underrated songs. Gematria is one the best songs the band ever wrote but they act like that record didn't exist aside from Psychosocial


----------



## SJShinn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> I'm leaving this here, since you went there...




I love this song. Kinda herky-jerky the way it goes from heavy to jazzy, but somehow they made it work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2019)

this thread inspired me to go back and listen to all hope is gone again. It's still a quite heavy album, with pummeling death metal esque riffage like on iowa but a lot more liberal usage of melody/harmonies and space to allow the riffage to breathe. 
I'm going to and listen to vol3/iowa/selftitled next since it's been a while since i've listened to all of slipknot's discography back to back


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 21, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> You're right, my bad. Seth Putnam was a loser asshole racist homophobe. My bad.
> Edit: who consistently made garbage music FOR incels and edgelords.


I would not necessarily agree with that, as the band AxCx made fun of themselves as well frequently. They wrote songs which made fun of Hitler, I do not think that if they had affiliations with real racist militant groups, they would have done that. Of course he was a drug user who trolled people hard and took nothing seriously, so any opinion about him may or may not be correct.

I loved the story about their recording session with Pig Destroyer guitarist Hull, they got 5000$ from Earache Records, he waste 4500 on drugs and told the band they were only given 500 to go through with it!


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 21, 2019)

I Voyager said:


> Chiming in to say:
> 
> A: Slayer rocks. Grow up.
> B. Vol. 3 is the best Slipknot record start-to-finish
> C. AHIG has some criminally underrated songs. Gematria is one the best songs the band ever wrote but they act like that record didn't exist aside from Psychosocial



Man the title track from AHIG is killer. One of the heaviest and best tracks they've ever made.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 21, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> They wrote songs which made fun of Hitler, I do not think that if they had affiliations with real racist militant groups, they would have done that.


Define "affiliations"; one of Putnam's other bands, Vaginal Jesus, had members of Mudoven (incidentally, if you want to hear AC-level offensive lyrics set to _really great_ music, Vaginal Jesus is what you're looking for).


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 21, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> Man the title track from AHIG is killer. One of the heaviest and best tracks they've ever made.


100% This Cold Black is a ripper too. Also Wherein Lies Continue. That's just straight ignant.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 21, 2019)

Adding to the AHIG defense: I adore Snuff, there, I said it. Even if it's probably more like a Stone Sour song.


----------



## Edika (Mar 21, 2019)

I heard the self titled and Iowa when they first came out and always thought they had a few decent brutal songs and after the first half of they record they were just boring. I was mostly into Death/Thrash riff based songs at that time and the slower atmospheric songs just wouldn't register. They felt boring. I started paying attention at Vol.3, they might have had more structured songs and not the chaotic nature the previous two albums had but they were nice heavy songs. Some of them at least. And I liked AHIG a lot more as it had more melodies and harmonies. If it weren't for those two albums I wouldn't have give Iowa and the S/T another chance again to get into their atmosphere more. I still think that AHIG has some of their best songs they've written.


----------



## lemeker (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm actually a huge fan of Vol 3. The songs are killer. The album has a great flow to it, its easy to listen to start to finish. I just think the mix is atrocious.

All Hope is Gone is an awesome album. I think it really gets a bad rap at times.

The last album was good, a couple of tunes caught my attention. I haven't been on a Slipknot kick for awhile so it didn't get much rotation.

S/T and Iowa, I just have a soft spot for. The right albums at the right times.


----------



## Jarmake (Mar 21, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Adding to the AHIG defense: I adore Snuff, there, I said it. Even if it's probably more like a Stone Sour song.



It's the best song they've put out since IOWA imho... Even if it isn't really a "slipknot-song".


----------



## jwoods986 (Mar 21, 2019)

I think Vol 3 is their best album, it's actually the only one that I can listen to front-to-back (and I have all 5). But AHIG has a few great songs and some are chock full of killer riffs (Vendetta).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 21, 2019)

all hope is gone is heavier in terms of riffage than vol3, but vol3 is way groovier and less straightforward (it's borderline nu-metal at times). I honestly think that all hope is gone has more in common with Iowa than it does with vol3 if we're talking about the riffage. The self titled is way more nu metal tinged than Iowa and I'd say that Vol3 is closest to the self/titled album in terms of riffage, though the self titled has a lot more electronic elements. 
It was fun listening to all of them back to back again and seeing how they compare.


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 21, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Adding to the AHIG defense: I adore Snuff, there, I said it. Even if it's probably more like a Stone Sour song.



Snuff was the highlight of AHIG.. it's heavy without being a cheesy ass ballad, while it is a ballad that was heavy... if that make any fucking sense... lol 

it helped me got over a really bad relationship at the time back in '08. so I owe it to Paul for pushing the band to put it on AHIG. In '99 the self titled help fueled the rage of my 18 years old self, a decade later, the same band helped me as an adult to get through a dark time. So now everytime I hear it, i'll think about Paul. RIP my man..


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 21, 2019)

I need to relisten to the entire Slipknot catalog this weekend. Hope the band enjoys the $0.00000000000000001 from me via Spotify, lol.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 21, 2019)

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/three-slipknot-singles-certified-platinum-in-u-s/

Songs still get Platinums?


----------



## Edika (Mar 22, 2019)

I just listened to Mate Feed Kill Repeat for the first time and I can say the most interesting and unique elements of their music where taken out and watered down to what the self titled album was. I can understand why the did it and why the self titled album was the success it was without those elements but by comparison the music is what you'd get like a person recovering from a stroke. I still enjoy the self titled album and it's simplicity does convey that raw emotion and energy but man does it get boring after a few songs. 

If they had gone with the Mate Feed Kill Repeat direction however they'd most probably be still an underground band so good marketing choices and great idea to go with the whole family/united/uncompromising shtick. It works for young people all the time (worked for me at the 80's Thrash era).


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 22, 2019)

Apparently there's a bit more info on the whole Chris Fehn thing:

http://metalinjection.net/its-just-...ive-different-companies-without-his-knowledge

I can't imagine the dude's lawyer would advise him to sue his livelihood if they didn't think he had a chance.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 22, 2019)

What is everyone's opinion on the song "Snap" by Slipknot, from the Jasion Vs. Freddy soundtrack? Apparently, it evolved into Spit it out, I could be wrong though, just hearsay.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 23, 2019)

I thought it was pretty good. There's a few songs from the s/t era that didn't make it onto the main albums that are pretty good. Get This and Snap are two of those.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I can't imagine the dude's lawyer would advise him to sue his livelihood if they didn't think he had a chance.



Why not? He will get paid, regardless if he wins or not. Lawyers...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Why not? He will get paid, regardless if he wins or not. Lawyers...



This. 

Even if he's "fired" from the band, he gets his royalties. They can't retroactively remove him from the album/song credits. 

This could be a well calculated move on his part. 

Worst case he might be banking on the rest of the band not wanting to drag this out and get a lump sum payment. He's almost 50. If he was considering retiring from the band this might be his way to "cash out".


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Apr 28, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> You're right, my bad. Seth Putnam was a loser asshole racist homophobe. My bad.
> Edit: who consistently made garbage music FOR incels and edgelords.


And yet he was able to literally tour (troll?  ) the world with a band he made in his attic for lulz. 

Und du?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 28, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> And yet he was able to literally tour (troll?  ) the world with a band he made in his attic for lulz.
> 
> Und du?


People pay money to see 5FDP and eat at McDonald's, doesn't make either of those things good or worth existing. If you're argument is "OH YEAH WHAT HAVE YOU ACCOMPLISHED?!?!?" you don't have an argument.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Apr 28, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> People pay money to see 5FDP and eat at McDonald's, doesn't make either of those things good or worth existing. If you're argument is "OH YEAH WHAT HAVE YOU ACCOMPLISHED?!?!?" you don't have an argument.


You should thank me for even noticing you existed.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 28, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> You should thank me for even noticing you existed.


I'm sorry, what? You should really try not to mumble when you type.


----------



## sleewell (Apr 28, 2020)

man i still am loving the latest album. orphan is such a great song. i was super excited to see them in june but alas...


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 28, 2020)

sleewell said:


> man i still am loving the latest album. orphan is such a great song. i was super excited to see them in june but alas...



Don’t remind me. I got a ticket to see them at Madison Square Garden and I splurged on probably the best ticket I could have gotten without being in the pit. Would have been my first time seeing them. Did The US your officially get cancelled yet?


----------



## Opion (Apr 29, 2020)

They have yet to announce anything yet thus far. I splurged on this tour as well and got the VIP package. Holding out hope it isn't rescheduled til 2021, but am still waiting for any confirmation...


----------



## DilanWilliams (May 8, 2020)

I think this is the best band. I am very glad that I managed to get to their concert in Europe before the quarantine. In general, I admire the talent and work of James Ruth. He's the best. Yes, if you compare the first and last albums, Corey Taylor's voice has changed for the better. This can be seen at the concert, as on live video it is completely different.


----------



## Acme (May 8, 2020)

I had to look up who James Ruth is.  Michael Thomasson and Corie Tyler are not bad either.


----------

